# bruckner and wand



## Mark60

Hi,
I need your opinion about this box:
http://www.amazon.it/Bruckner-Symph...r_1_11?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1312376093&sr=1-11
I know the last 4&9 bruckner/wand/BPO only

I have many cd recording of Bruckner symphonies. For example, I like the 9th of Dohnanyi/Cleveland/Decca and the first of Abbado/WP/Decca: what is your opinion about?

thank you


----------



## beethovenian

I am interested in this boxset as well. Seems cheap enough for a comprehensive 1-9 bruckner symphonies.

The reviews on classics today on the numerous RCA bruckner recording wand made are quite consistently good.

would this a good starter set?


----------



## elgar's ghost

Definitely a good starter set if reasonably priced, along with Barenboim as another cheap alternative. I would also suggest the Tintner box on Naxos but it appears to be cheaper to buy his separately these days. I have Wand's Berlin recordings of 4,7,8 and 9 so I haven't felt the need to buy this non-Berlin box but it seems to gather general favour. Do you lack '0' and '00'? As there's neither with Wand I'd supplement it with Skrowaczewski's or Chailly's '0' and if you want '00' as well then go for Tintner.


----------



## itywltmt

My 2 cents:

If you are looking for a budget priced solution, look no further than the complete set by Georg Tintner and the Royal Scottish National Orchestra on Naxos









I believe Maestro Tintner favours the Haas edition (Vs. Nowak edition), as he tries to get closest to Bruckner's intentions for the symphonies. He also includes "la nulte", a student work I believe often referred to as the SYmphony No. 0 to the cycle.


----------



## elgar's ghost

If you have a minimum of 79 bucks to spare!

ps - the student work was '00' - '0' was conceived as a follow-up to his no. 1 but was withdrawn.


----------



## beethovenian

elgars ghost said:


> If you have a minimum of *79 bucks* to spare!


Oh god!  just when i thought Naxos was a budget label...

Anyway itywltmt, i read it is a pretty good set, shame about the price though.


----------



## elgar's ghost

It is a shame - I guess the Tintner box (which was very cheap initially) was a limited run. As it obviously sold well perhaps a reissue is desirable. The same thing happened to the excellent Naxos Malcolm Arnold symphony cycle but they have since re-released that.


----------



## itywltmt

I didn't realze the price for the box. Over the last few months, I downloaded individual CDs from the set off eMusic. Not to be outdone, and if you don't have heartaches with crossing over to the Dark Side, you can get the whole set off FileSonic in FLAC format. Here's the link to visit to get the download URLs:
http://boxset.ru/tintner-bruckner-the-complete-symphonies-11-cd-box-set-flac/


----------



## GoneBaroque

elgars ghost said:


> Definitely a good starter set if reasonably priced, along with Barenboim as another cheap alternative. I would also suggest the Tintner box on Naxos but it appears to be cheaper to buy his separately these days. I have Wand's Berlin recordings of 4,7,8 and 9 so I haven't felt the need to buy this non-Berlin box but it seems to gather general favour. Do you lack '0' and '00'? As there's neither with Wand I'd supplement it with Skrowaczewski's or Chailly's '0' and if you want '00' as well then go for Tintner.


I would pick Wand over Barenboim for my taste.


----------



## clavichorder

Wand is for many, a definitive conductor for Bruckner, he's quite good.


----------



## BrianPK

clavichorder said:


> Wand is for many, a definitive conductor for Bruckner, he's quite good.


Wand's live recordings with the Berlin Philharmonic are simply magnificent.The recording quality is stunning but I don't think he recorded all of the symphonies with them at this time . I possess no 4,7 ,8,9. I have Colin Davis and the London Symphony Orchestra live for no 6 which I also think is excellent.For no 2, I fell back on Wand with the Cologne orchestra(studio recording) which is first class and I have a real bargain basement no 0 with the Philharmonia Slavonica (only received it in the post today) and is surprisingly good.A no of years ago I nearly gave up on Bruckner after listening to Karl Bohm and the Vienna Phil. and their awful recording of No 3 and 4. . . very distant sound and totally lacking in atmosphere.That was my first Bruckner purchase and it nearly was my last.However I persisted and fell in love with Bruckner's music thanks to Wand. 
Now I'm a great fan and admirer of Naxos and possess hundreds of their recordings but I've read criticism (and praise) of Tintner's Bruckner recordings. Some people have found that the quiet passages are a little indistinct consequently lacking involvement and when you turn up the volume to hear, you are deafened when the loud passages return. I bought the Naxos No 6 some time ago and found this to be very true.I would have bought the Naxos box set but for this.


----------



## BrianPK

I'm very surprised that none of the Amazon sites have the cd of Bruckners 5th Symphony recorded live by Wand and the Berlin Philharmonic.An mp3 download is available but I don't want that. Very strange.


----------



## chrislowski

I have three complete cycles of Bruckner including the RCA red seal "Gunter Wand Edition" set which was my first complete(ish) Bruckner cycle and I still love it. I also own the Karajan with BPO set but I prefer the Wand over it. Karajan seems to me great with certain symphonies (8 & 9 especially) but not as great with others (6, for instance) where as Wand is more consistent throughout all the symphonies.

My personal favourite however is the Skrowaczewski with Saarbrucken Radio SO cycle, which also includes Symphonies 0 & 00. Every one of these symphonies is played and recorded beautifully.


----------



## Manxfeeder

chrislowski said:


> My personal favourite however is the Skrowaczewski with Saarbrucken Radio SO cycle, which also includes Symphonies 0 & 00. Every one of these symphonies is played and recorded beautifully.


I'll have to look into those. Thanks.


----------



## Itullian

the Arte Nova box is great. for Bruckner you must hear Jochum. emi or dg.
dg is like 5th row, emi like 10th.


----------



## christmashtn

Tinter uses the original version of the 8th which was not performed until thirty years ago approximately. It's too long, and in particular the Scherzo does not work as well. Levi was to conduct the premiere of that early version, and he flatly rejected it. Bruckner was right to take the advice of his peers and he revised it. I think Tinter also does the same on the 4rth Symphony, though I may be wrong. That first version of the 4rth was not performed until about thirty tears ago as well. Yet again, even more so than with the original 8th, the Scherzo as well as the symphony as a whole just doesn't do much. Bruckner was right to revise it. That Wand set is his first with the Cologne Radio Orchestra, dating from the late 70's to early 80's. They are all analog recordings I believe. It is very fine indeed! Wand always chose not to use the cymal crash in the second movement of the 7th.


----------



## BrianPK

I've only become familiar with Bruckner's 2nd symphony(Wand and the Cologne orchestra) over the past few weeks and have to say that the slow movement is simply ravishing.The other movements are interesting but it's the gorgeous slow one which continuously draws me back.


----------

